

Iranian Comfort Food - benbreen
http://roadsandkingdoms.com/2015/the-iranian-comfort-food/

======
nkurz
Might anyone have suggestions on where best to find delicious Iranian comfort
food in the SF Bay area? There are quite a few Persian restaurants, but I
haven't found any of them to particularly stand out. Personal recommendations
from people who know the cuisine would be great.

~~~
sohailk
going south bay is your best. there's a serious lack of good persian options
in SF/Easy bay.

~~~
Rutledge
Where in the south bay?

I've only been a couple places and found Lavash to stronger.

------
k2enemy
I skimmed down looking for recipes, but didn't see any. I guess I should say
that I didn't see any before it dimmed the article and interrupted me with a
modal.

Anyway, if anyone has recipes they recommend, I'm interested!

------
corysama
[meta] I know topics on HN have been getting pretty broad beyond tech and
startups. But, this is reeaaaalllly stretching...

~~~
dang
Not have been getting, but have always been:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html).

The sole criterion for whether a story belongs on HN is: is it intellectually
interesting. Breadth is the thing we care most about preserving here. Losing
it would be the easiest thing in the world (not least because many don't see
its value) and a sure way to dull the community.

Does food writing count? A recipe probably wouldn't, nor food photos à la
Tumblr or Yelp. But articles about the history or economics of food, or new
techniques in making it, or some unusual social aspect—sure, why not?

~~~
corysama
Thanks for the reminder, dang. I'll rephrase:

...are supposed to be pretty broad beyond tech and startups. But, I still
think this is still reeaaaalllly stretching... It's a nice human interest
piece with nice commentary on local customs and mouth-watering descriptions
and pictures of food. But, not much else. Maybe I'd reading it too quickly,
but I don't see much content that makes me think about much beyond "Those
people seem really pleasant" and "That food sounds really yummy". Does it at
least mention some unusual social aspects? Maaaaaybe a just bit...

I guess I'm in the minority here. But, I'll still occasionally reiterate my
concern whenever I see lots of votes for material that feels like it's pushing
HN closer to /r/MildyInteresting. Lots of easy upvotes for easy, no-topic,
snacky links and stuff...

~~~
dang
The risk of HN turning into r/anything is orders of magnitude smaller than the
risk of getting stuck at a too-narrow local optimum.

